# I truly miss this show.....



## Pappy (May 4, 2015)

Until his tragic death, my whole family use to enjoy this fine TV show. Steve, his wife and sweet little daughter always seem to enjoy their life to the full extent. Any of our down under friends know how this family is doing. We don't hear much anymore about them.


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2015)

And now, the picture I forgot. Geez......
Bad day here I guess. Can't find the picture I had" Anyway, Steve Erwin and family.


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2015)

Here we go:


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

The Crocodile Hunter ( steve irwin) yes what a tragedy that was.


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2015)

I always loved the *utter delight* he would show when he was sneaking up on a crocodile or a venomous snake ("Oooh, she's a beauty.......isn't she a fine girl?").  I've never seen anyone who took such pleasure in his work.  I watched an interview with his mother once and she said they used to take him camping when he was young and the first thing they'd do when they got to  the campsite was to tether him to a tree so he wouldn't wander off and come back with a poisonous snake or a biting lizard.  

We really lost a treasure when he left us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2015)

We watched him sometimes too, such a tragic loss.  I think everyone was surprised at how he died, expected more of a crocodile attack.  His daughter is a sweetie, I think he lives through her now.


----------



## drifter (May 8, 2015)

I kept talking to the tele, trying to tell him to get another occupation.


----------

